# Southpaw



## Cool Hand Lance (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, here's some food for thought. I love shooting and I've always wanted a 1911. Is it a hopeless quest to have a lefty 1911? Is it financial reasonable to dream that dream?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

All you need is a left-hander's thumb safety. The other controls (slide release and magazine release) work better/faster for lefties than righties! To spend money on a mirror image gun is a total waste.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Cool Hand,
Agree with you. Sure would be nice to have a true leftie.


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Handicaps are a bitch.

JP

:>)


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool Hand Lance said:


> Well, here's some food for thought. I love shooting and I've always wanted a 1911. Is it a hopeless quest to have a lefty 1911? Is it financial reasonable to dream that dream?


Randal used to make a leftie... see earlier post in this forum.


----------



## Cool Hand Lance (Jan 7, 2008)

I've shot a couple different 1911's. I've rented a couple different S&W and my good friend has a Springfield. The right handed set-up isn't really that hard to adjust to. I just want to weigh all my options before I buy a 1911. Does anyone know how hard / costly a ambidextrous slide catch is? I just want a 1911, so I will adapt and overcome.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

A gunsmith will probably charge 40-50 bucks for fitting, plus the cost of the part. (See Brownells.com for parts.) Thumb safeties, like triggers, are not for do-it-yourselfers.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

45fan said:


> Randal used to make a leftie... see earlier post in this forum.


Yup..I've seen one of those before. I am a lefty and love shooting 1911's. You have an ambi safety and you can even get a slide lock for the left side if you wish. I have a friend that did it with a Colt Gov model.

1911's for me are like tattoos for drunk teenagers. :anim_lol:there's always room for one more. :mrgreen:


----------

